# Bow Hunting Elk



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm wanting to try my hand at bowhunting elk this year, and wonder if for a first timer, is it better to go to an any bull unit, or do a spike hunt? I am wanting to learn as much as I can before I start putting in. Thanks!


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

IMO The best way to learn how to bowhunt elk is to be around as many elk as you can, for as much time as you can. 
Generally speaking, the any bull areas don't have the elk densities that the spike units do. If you would be tickled pink to go home with a spike, or a cow in some areas, I think you would learn more from hunting in a spike only unit. You should have more elk encounters in areas that hold the most elk.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

That's exactly what I was looking for! I would be THRILLED with any elk, so that helps make my decision


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

go where people aren't. Whether it is general or le matters not. Think like an elk and you will find them. Sometimes that means a few miles in, sometimes it means in a steep nasty canyon, sometimes it can mean a hundred yard of the highway in a treestand. We have killed elk in all three of those spots several times. Water, feed, privacy.


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

i would just go get a spike tag and shoot a lot before the hunt scout scout and scout and i would find a pond and just sit set up at about 20 yards so you feel comfortable shooting and never ever take a shot you don't feel safe taking.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

A general archery elk tag is the best non LE tag in the state of Utah. It's good for all three types of hunts. First three weeks on the LE units where you can hunt cows and spikes. The last week on the general units where you can hunt any elk, then the extended hunts for any elk until Dec. some time. You can hunt bulls for 4 months. It takes a lot of years to learn where there are bulls at the different times of the year, but it's well worth it.

Killing one, on the other hand is something I've never been able to figure out over the last 30 years. I'm in, around and film them from the first day of the season until the bitter end every year, but just can't seem to have it go my way to put an arrow in one. I was within 100 yards of good bulls over 20 times this year. Even ended the season Dec 15th with a goofy 6x6 hidden behind thick oaks at 30 yards when the sun set and he finally winded me.

I've attached the pics from video on the last night. Some day I'm going to kill one of those b-tards 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

That's the beauty of having a general archery elk tag in Utah. You don't have to choose between LE and Open bull like you do with the muzz and the rifle. You can try your hand at a big bull on the open units, and if there are no elk to be found, then run over to a LE unit with more elk around. Don't tell anybody that us commoners get a lot of enjoyment out of that, though. They might think they have to do something about it.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Just make sure you know which type of unit you're in!


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Isn't archery elk, hunters choice?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

goonsquad said:


> Isn't archery elk, hunters choice?


So far as you can kill a cow on MOST units and for bulls your can kill spikes on MOST LE units and any elk on the any bull units. At least there used to be a few units with elk restrictions on them.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

So do the spike hunts just limit you to the one area, whereas the general, you can hunt a larger number of areas?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

With a spike tag you can hunt spikes on all LE elk units. Which I believe gives you more areas to hunt than the any bull units by quite a ways.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh, OK. That makes sense.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

SidVicious said:


> So do the spike hunts just limit you to the one area, whereas the general, you can hunt a larger number of areas?


When it comes to archery elk you don't have to choose between spike and any bull. A general archery elk tag will allow you to kill a spike or a cow on any le elk unit in the state and any bull or cow elk on the open bull units. I know guys in Cedar City that will head up the mountain and hunt south of Highway 14 (Zion unit open bull) one day and hunt north of highway 14 (Panguitch LE elk) the next day for cows and spikes. An archery elk tag in Utah offers LOADS of freedom and opportunity! One of the few hunts we have left that aren't mired with restrictions, draws, micro-units, and all that other nonsense. I'm surprised more people don't take advantage of it.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I love the general archery elk tag. It allows you to hunt where the herds are so you are able to learn to hunt or allows you to try your hand at hunting for a backcountry bull.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Maybe this is a stupid question, but why have the spike tag available if you can already hunt the LE hunts for a spike. Why not just have the general tag?


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Some people would like a little more meat in the freezer. It also allows them if they are on the LE units to usually take a cow/calf or spike depending on what they prefer.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

straight from the guide book

"If you obtain a general-season archery elk
permit, you may use archery equipment to
take only one of the following animals:
•One elk of either sex on a general-season
any bull elk unit
•An antlerless elk or a spike bull elk on a
general-season spike bull elk unit
•Only a spike bull on the Book Cliffs unit
•One elk—either any bull or antlerless—on
the Wasatch Front or Uintah
Basin extended archery areas from Aug.
16–Sept. 12.
You may not hunt within elk CWMUs.
If you obtain a general-season archery
elk permit, the only other elk permit you can
obtain is an antlerless elk permit."

there is no such thing as an archery spike tag. its ALL general

hope that clears up your confusion


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you! I can put now put my confusion to rest. Thank you for helping a beginner elk hunter!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

It's called the archers choice tag I believe.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm still a little confused and I'm hoping someone can help me. For the last few years I've just been applying for BP's in elk since I'm new at archery. This year I want to give it a go. 

Do I apply for a limited entry bull elk tag in a specific area? Or do I just buy an over the counter general season bull elk archery tag in July? I understand those are unlimited but I'm not sure where and what exactly can be hunted with it? I'm mostly interested in maximizing my success odds and not at all concerned with size or antler points, even a cow would be fine as a last resort.

From reading above from Skally, it sounds like you can pretty much hunt anywhere and everything with the over the counter elk tag? So is the point of the limited entry tag really just about size? It's confusing on the map too, how can Panguitch be a spike only unit as well as a limited entry unit?

I know it's a lot of questions but I'm a bit confused on how it all works.
Thanks.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

You have to put in for a specific area for the LE hunts. The over the counter areas generally do not have the quality and success rates as the LE units. That being said, the opportunities for cows and smaller bulls are there on the general units, you just may have to work a little harder. What I am doing is putting in for the LE units I want, and if I don't draw, I will pick up a general season tag.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

nelsonccc said:


> From reading above from Skally, it sounds like you can pretty much hunt anywhere and everything with the over the counter elk tag? So is the point of the limited entry tag really just about size? It's confusing on the map too, how can Panguitch be a spike only unit as well as a limited entry unit?
> 
> I know it's a lot of questions but I'm a bit confused on how it all works.
> Thanks.


With an OTC tag you can hunt any unit, BUT you can only take any bull (or cow) in the Any Bull units, or you may take a spike (or cow) in the spike-only units. The LE hunts are to hunt any bull in the LE (spike) units.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Man i wish people would read the guidebooks. I almost have them memorized from reading it and re reading it so much.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Skally said:


> Man i wish people would read the guidebooks. I almost have them memorized from reading it and re reading it so much.


I agree, though I do understand confusion. I've read and reread the Wyoming guidebooks, and honestly I still have a million questions. I'm going to read it again though before I ask. Utah's is easy for me, but part is because I've been doing it for a while.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Skally said:


> Man i wish people would read the guidebooks. I almost have them memorized from reading it and re reading it so much.


It isn't from not reading. I've read it multiple times but it's confusing, at least to me. Especially for someone new to archery and elk. And when I think I have it all figured out, I'll read something somewhere else that casts doubt on my understanding. Luckily there are good folks here who are far more experienced than me and can help me to understand! I appreciate it.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

in the event you ever out in for Utah, Wyoming, Idaho, Colorado, Arizona and Nevada in the same year............prepare yourself. It gets very hard keeping things straight.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

These rules are seriously challenging. I think it's worse for a state you didn't grow up in because you develop this whole background understanding of how things work, that may or may not be true in other states. For instance, I didn't even realize that there was an antlerless draw for years, because I presumed all the draws would occur at the same time. It seems so obvious now, but even though it says the various draw dates (probably on page one) it didn't click for me that the draws were months apart. I can't really remember now, but I guess I just figured all the antlerless draws were always sold out by the time I put my selections in! Funny how your mind makes things up to fit your expectations.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Skally said:


> Man i wish people would read the guidebooks. I almost have them memorized from reading it and re reading it so much.


 Better yet, read the references to the Utah Code. You'd be surprised at the additional info you can pick up.


----------

